# drainage fixture units (dfu)



## Abdul Hakeem (Feb 16, 2010)

how many dfu's could come of a 3 inch wet loop?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

One I think


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Abdul Hakeem said:


> how many dfu's could come of a 3 inch wet loop?


 
12 dfu


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

All of them.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

"d" all the above


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Abdul Hakeem said:


> how many dfu's could come of a 3 inch wet loop?


 
See Table 710.1 (1) and Table 710.1 (2)
of the 2007 FL Plumbing Code.
The answer depends on the slope of the 3".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> See Table 710.1 (1) and Table 710.1 (2)
> of the 2007 FL Plumbing Code.
> The answer depends on the slope of the 3".


Why would he need to see the FLA plumbing code in DC? :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Our code is based on the Int'l. Plumbing Code. Thought this might help Kareem Abdul Jabbar up in D.C.


----------

